# Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang



## dvill (4 März 2010)

> Impressum
> AHTL Webservices
> Werkstraße 104
> 19061 Schwerin, Deutschland


Die Masche sieht abgegriffen aus. Wer wird da den Mahndroh-Kasper machen?

Die "Kunden" zahlen inzwischen ja so schlecht.


----------



## Eniac (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Vorsicht auch vor

- *anno1404.at*
- *antivir-de.com*
- *antivirde.com*

die dem selben Kasper gehören.


Eniac


----------



## Antiscammer (5 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Und hier:

googel-com.com
wwww-redtube.com
icq-de.com
google-fr.com
Findclick.de
veoh-com.com

Das ganze Host-Gedöns:
http://www.robtex.com/dns/googel-com.com.html#shared


> Host names sharing IP with A records
> *.domprofile.de
> *.findclick.de
> *.google-pl.com
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Das leitet weiter zu hypersoftware.de
hypersoftware.de/imp/

der schon wieder...
lustig ist ja auch das hier:
http://whois.de/www-icq.de

Srisidahmed mit russischer Mail und Telefonnummer in Fulda?

Bentler Internet Agentur
Inhaber: W*** B***
Adler Weg 2
42491 Fulda
Steuernummer: DE242618382
Telefon 0581 322 425 xx
Telefax 0581 322 425 xx
Email: [email protected]**.r*

lauter Fälschungen... wie diese gefälschten Leute wohl vom Herrn A*H* ihre Provision kriegen?

http://www.gwebtools.com.br/espiao-dns/ns3.domprofile.de

XING-COM.COM	GOOGLE-BE.COM	WWWTARIFCHECK24.COM
WWW-TARIFCHECK24.COM	TARIFCHECK25.COM	WWWWSCHUELERVZ.NET
WWWWICQ.COM	WWWW-YOUPORN.COM	WWWW-REDTUBE.COM
GOOGLE-FR.COM	EMULE-DE.COM	FIREFOXDE.COM
ANTIVIR-DE.COM	GOOGLE-PT.COM	SOFTWARE-MIX.NET
XN--WWW-SCHLERVZ-JLB.NET	WWWW-SCHUELERVZ.NET	WWWWMEINVZ.NET
WWWWGMX.NET	WWWW-GMX.NET	WWWW-MEINVZ.NET
WWWW-STUDIVZ.NET	WWWWSTUDIVZ.NET	WWWW-ICQ.COM
OPENOFFICE-DE.COM ICQ-DE.COM	ITUNES-DE.COM	WWWW-TWITTER.COM
WW-ICQ.COM	WWWW-MYSPACE.COM	GOOGLE-CA.COM
GOOGLE-AT.COM	GOOGLE-PL.COM	GOOGLE-NL.COM
GOOGLE-NO.COM	VEOH-COM.COM	GOOGLE-CH.COM
SKYPE-DE.COM	SKYPEDE.COM	ZONEALARMDE.COM
OPERA-COM.COM	WWWW-YOUTUBE.COM	WINAMPDE.COM
WWWW-BING.COM	MYSPACEDE.COM	VLCDE.COM
GOOGEL-COM.COM	QQQ-GOOGLE.COM	ICQ-COM.COM
OPERA-DE.COM OPENOFFICEDE.COM	WWW-ADAWARE.COM	VLC-DE.COM
CCLEANER-DE.COM	GIMP-DE.COM	DIVX-DE.COM
IRFANVIEW-DE.COM	CHECK24-DE.COM	NERO-DE.COM
ZONEALARM-DE.COM	ANTIVIRDE.COM	GOOGLE-CL.COM

In den USA würden die solchen Domaingrabbern die Eier abschneiden, finanziell gesehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

je länger ich mir diese whois-Einträge anschaue und je öfter mir da die internetwor*** des Herrn M*P* aus Berlin begegnet, desto mehr neige ich dazu, dass es sich hier um eine Art outlets.de-Verkaufsprojekt handelt.

also wirklich, wenn da was kommt, steht bei denen zwei Tage später jemand vor der Tür. Ich bring der Frau G*S* auch 'nen kleinen Wodka mit 

ob das überall gut ankommt, was da getrieben wird?
http://www.kuvi.de/news/16972_internetbetrueger-bieten-kompromiss-an.html

[ftr hypersoftware[dot]de/download/1/*?aff=2273&code=1* ]


----------



## peter999 (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Jetzt sind ja diese Kuvi-News vom 06. Januar   -    interessant wäre ja jetzt, was dabei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Eniac (18 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

anno1404.at
antivirde.com
antivir-de.com
ccleaner-de.com
check24-de.com
divx-de.com
eikipedia.de
emule-de.com
firefoxde.com
gimp-de.com
googel-com.com
google-at.com
google-ca.com
google-ch.com
google-cl.com
google-nl.com
google-no.com
google-pl.com
google-pt.com
icq-com.com
icq-de.com
irfanview-de.com
itunes-de.com
msnplus.de
msn-plus.de
myspacede.com
nero-de.com
openoffice-de.com
openofficede.com 
opera-com.com
opera-de.com
skype-de.com
skypede.com
software-mix.net
tarifcheck25.com
veoh-com.com
vlcde.com
vlc-de.com
wikipedis.de
winampde.com
www-adaware.com
wwwicq.de
www-icq.de
www-tarifcheck24.com
wwwtarifcheck24.com
wwwwgmx.net
wwww-gmx.net
wwww-google.de
wwwwicq.com
wwwwmeinvz.net
wwww-myspace.com 
wwww-redtube.com 
wwwwschuelervz.net 
wwww-schuelervz.net 
wwwwstudivz.net
wwww-studivz.net 
wwww-twitter.com
wwww-youporn.com
wwww-youtube.com
xn--www-schlervz-jlb.net
zonealarm-de.com
zonealarmde.com 

Alles framesets, deren eigentlicher Inhalt bei hypersoftware.de liegt.

Eniac


----------



## technofreak (24 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Bäumchen wechsel dich > Softwarerapid.de
identisches Layout zu  Hypersoftware.de  
Im Impressum "Nutzlosdienstleister" gewechselt, sonst alles beim alten auch der GF



> SoftwareRapid ist eine Dienstleistung der:
> iConnect Entertainment
> Chaussee 1
> 18236 Kröpelin, Deutschland





> HyperSoftware ist eine Dienstleistung der:
> AHTL Webservices
> Chaussee 1
> 18236 Kröpelin, Deutschland


----------



## dvill (25 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Auch http://downloadhammer.de/


----------



## technofreak (25 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Ist entweder noch nicht fertig oder eine  Landingpage 

Nur mit einem Parameter  erscheint das Layout, ansatzweise hier zu sehen :
[noparse]http://downloadhammer.de/download/[/noparse]
Das Impressum verlinkt auf die gewohnte Abzockeradresse [noparse]http://www.softwarerapid.de/imp/[/noparse]


> SoftwareRapid ist eine Dienstleistung der:
> 
> iConnect Entertainment
> Chaussee 1
> 18236 Kröpelin, Deutschland


----------



## dvill (25 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Eventuell in Arbeit. Das kommt mit Google-Bezahlwerbng: http://downloadhammer.de/openoffice/

Zubringerseiten leiten oft nur auf Fallgruben.


----------



## technofreak (25 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Registriert mal wieder auf die typische  Sozietät 
 aus deutscher Märchenfee im Büropalast und   arabischer 1001er Nacht Adresse

Diese  Parameter stehen auch  als Falle  bereit :

 gimp , irfanview , messenger =  Live Messenger , vlc = VLC Media Player 
 und reader = Adobe Reader


----------



## annas2810 (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich habe auch den dummen Fehler gemacht:
Ich war mit dem Handy im Internet und wollte mir über softwarerapid icq herunterladen, welches ja eigentlich im normalfal kostenlos ist.
Ich habe KEINERLEI Hinweis gelesen über anfallende Kosten, habe mich aber registriert.
Und dann eine email erhalten von wegen "vielen dank für die anmeldung... etc. und dass ich den betrag in höhe von 84 € bezahlen soll. die frist war bis zum 23.06.10. Ich habe nicht bezahlt.

:comphit:

Jetzt aber die FRage: wie verhalte ich mich jetzt? 
Ich hab ein wenig Panik, alleine schon, weil ich das Geld nicht habe, um diesen Mist zu bezahlen...:cry:

Vielen lieben Dank für Antworten! LG


----------



## willi-wolli (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



> Ich habe nicht bezahlt


Was hindert dich daran weiterhin net zu bezahlen ? Lass dich net von Drohungen per Mail oder Brief beeindrucken. Alles nur heiße Luft

Wie sagt man hier so schön - Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## annas2810 (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Vielen Dank, das beruhigt mich schonmal etwas. Hatte ziemlich Panik, als ich den Mist erstmal gelesen hatte....
Ist trotzdem eine Sauerei, das wird ja immer schlimmer mit der Abzocke im Internet ... :wall:

DANKE! :-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



annas2810 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das beruhigt mich schonmal etwas. Hatte ziemlich Panik, als ich den Mist erstmal gelesen hatte....



Nach wie vor gilt die Empfehlung der Verbraucherzentrale:


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


----------



## annas2810 (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Also, erstmal ein liebes Dankeschön! 
Gäbe es solche Foren hier nicht, hätte ich wahrscheinlich aus lauter Angst bezahlt! Katastrophe! Nachdem ich mir hier einige Artikel durchgelesen habe, bin ich erleichtert und weiß, dass ich nicht zahlen brauche...


----------



## technofreak (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



annas2810 schrieb:


> hätte ich wahrscheinlich aus lauter Angst bezahlt!


Einzig und allein auf dieser Angst und Unwissenheit beruht  seit fünf Jahren 
das gesamte "Geschäftsmodell" der Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## neolein (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

ist mir auch passiert, habe mich Ende Mai angemeldet bei softwarerapid, um Ubuntu herunterzuladen.

Ich habe mich mit richtigem Namen und Adresse registriert, ohne jedoch das Kleingedruckte am Ende in Augenschein genommen zu haben.

Ich werde ebenfalls den Vordruck der Verbraucherzentrale nehmen, anpassen, und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein versenden... und dann vielleicht meinen eh nicht so wichtigen email Account löschen.

Zwei Wochen später kam übrigens die Rechnung von 84€ und heute eine Mahnung (zzgl. 3€),
schon sehr dreist ist die Drohung mit der IP:




> [noparse]Mahnung für SoftwareRapid - Dein Premium Download-Portal! (kostenpflichtig)
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> ...


----------



## willi-wolli (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



> Ich werde ebenfalls den Vordruck der Verbraucherzentrale nehmen, anpassen, und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein versenden...


Das juckt die Anzocker net im geringsten. Wer auf den Mahnmüll nicht reagiert kann sein Geld behalten

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:53:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:51:32 ----------

Mit einer Ip Adresse können die nix anfangen


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



neolein schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit richtigem Namen und Adresse registriert, ohne jedoch das Kleingedruckte am Ende in Augenschein genommen zu haben.


Klicken und  lesen >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html 

 Klicken und  lesen >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


> Ich werde ebenfalls den Vordruck der Verbraucherzentrale nehmen, anpassen, und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein versenden... und dann vielleicht meinen eh nicht so wichtigen email Account löschen.


Wozu?

Klicken und  lesen >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Was die Drohung mit der IP betrifft >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Im  übrigen ist das derselbe Abofallenmahndrohmüll,  der hier seit *fünf* Jahren besprochen wird


----------



## neolein (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi, als alter Hase in diesem Forum kann ich deine Reaktion schon verstehen, allerdings ist es so, daß ich die Mahnung erst seit *HEUTE* in den Händen habe, diese Seite erst seit *HEUTE* kenne und niemals zuvor mit Aboabzocke konfrotniert wurde.

Andererseits unterstreichen gerade die *fünf* Jahre, daß die Masche schon ewig zu funktionieren scheint, ich finde es absolut wichtig, Beschreibungen von deren Methoden aktuell zu halten, z.B. hieß ja Softwarerapid im März noch Hypersoftware... etc.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Links! Sie haben das Beschrieben, was ich auf anderen Seiten noch gar nicht gefunden habe, das mit dem "Hinweis-auf-Kosten" fand ich sehr aufschlußreich, ebenso das mit der Reaktion auf Mahnung.

Als frisch abgezockter bin ich natürlich auch darauf aus sofortigen Widerspruch einzulegen, allerdings bin ichmir jetzt wieder nicht so sicher, na erstmal abwarten und Teetrinken, soviel ich weiß bin ich auch im Jahr 2010 noch rechtsschutzversichert.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten (auch ohne Widerspruchsschreibselei). Das zeigt die Erfahrung aus der Beobachtung dieser Nutzlos-Abzockerszene seit bald 5 Jahren mit seitdem inzwischen weit über 1 Mio. Betroffenen in Deutschland.

Die Abzocker leben nur von den 10-30 % der Leute, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.


----------



## dvill (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



neolein schrieb:


> Beschreibungen von deren Methoden aktuell zu halten


Die Methode ist so alt wie die Menschheit: Anderen Leuten Geld oder Wertgegenstände aus der Tasche ziehen.

Die Einschüchterungsfallen arbeiten seit Beginn vor 5 Jahren alle exakt gleich. Haltlose Drohungen sollen für überflüssige Zahlungsangst sorgen.

Seit 5 Jahren hilft auch für alle Betroffene die gleiche Abwehr: Das Kasperletheater nicht ernst nehmen, den Mahndrohmüll wegschmeißen und gut.


----------



## neolein (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Na dann, bin gespannt was passiert. Sollte dieses Thema weit über den 24. Post hinausgehen, dann lasse ich euch den Grund wissen :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



neolein schrieb:


> Na dann, bin gespannt was passiert. Sollte dieses Thema weit über den 24. Post hinausgehen, dann lasse ich euch den Grund wissen :scherzkeks:



Wenn du mal wissen willst wie ein typische Abofalle geht, 
dann lies mal diese Threads ( gehören  alle zu demselben Betreiber )
nur mit verschiedenen   Domainnamen für dieselbe Abofalle 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.html
( 1200 Postings und 1,2 Millionen mal aufgerufen )  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ad-de-softwaresammler-de-me-too-postings.html
( 1500 Postings )

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-software-de-softwaresammler-de-antassia.html
( ca  900 Postings)


----------



## neolein (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,

die letzte Mahnung von softwarerapid ging ein, mit was habe ich nun zu rechnen? :unzufrieden:



> "sie haben trotz der Mahnung vom xxxxxxx unsere Rechnung vom xxxxxxxx bis heute nicht ausgeglichen.
> Wir geben Ihnen letztmalig die Möglichkeit, den unten aufgeführten Betrag zzgl. Mahngebühren innerhalb von 5 Tagen zum Ausgleich zu bringen.
> Sollten Sie diese Frist erneut verstreichen lassen, werden wir unsere Anwaltskanzlei mit der Eintreibung der Forderung
> beauftragen.
> ...


 
Trotz Kasperletheater, geht mir jetzt schon auf den Nerv!


----------



## Niclas (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



neolein schrieb:


> die *letzte* Mahnung von softwarerapid ging ein, mit was habe ich nun zu rechnen?



>> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## bianka101 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi habe das Problem auch und wollte dich mal fragen was nun nach dieser Mahnung passiert ist, ob ein Brief oder sonstiges kam. Habe nämlich ziemlich schiss, dass wenn meine Eltern ein Brief davon sehen, ausrasten. Es ist ganz wichtig für mich. 

Hier ist nochmal meine Mahnung, die ich bekommen habe:



> Datum: 20.07.2010
> [noparse]LETZTE Mahnung für SoftwareRapid - Dein Premium Download-Portal! (kostenpflichtig)[/noparse]
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r xxxxxx,
> ...



Wäre sehr toll wenn du so schnell wie möglich zurück schreiben kannst, weil morgen der letzte Tag ist und ich nicht weiß was dann passiert. 
Danke aber im voraus schon mal


----------



## bianka101 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich bin 15


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit von den Erziehungsberechtigten für nichtig erklärt werden. Allerdings ist es eigentlich unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

ZDF.de - Sendungen & Programm
[quote='ZDF/WISO]Aber auch wenn es passiert und man reingefallen ist: Lassen Sie sich nicht beeindrucken von Inkasso- und Anwaltsschreiben. Einfach abheften und gar nicht reagieren. Nur wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, was nicht passiert, ins Haus flattert, muss man Widerspruch einlegen und die Verbraucherzentrale informieren.[/quote]

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## bianka101 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Ich weiß nicht ob du es mitbekommen hast ich müsste dir ne private nachricht geschickt haben könntest du die beantworten das wäre sehr nett. 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:19:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:18:04 ----------

also das ist an dir antiscammer gerichtet


----------



## bianka101 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

hallo ich habe mal eine frage an dich neolein wie kann man seine beiträge hier löschen ? danke im voraus  
liebe grüße bianka 101


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Meldungen über anonyme Drohungen per PN abgetrennt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...lung-softwarerapid-in-meinem-briefkasten.html


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



bianka101 schrieb:


> Hi habe das Problem auch und wollte dich mal fragen was nun nach dieser Mahnung passiert ist


Erfahrungsgemäß passiert niemals mehr, als dass weiterer Mahndrohmüll aus dem Kasperle-Theater reinkommt. Das gilt seit 5 Jahren bei Millionen von Betroffenen für alle Einschüchterungsfallen zusammen.

So wird das weitergegehen: Stories zum Schmunzeln

Also nichts Schlimmes, eine Art "Internetfußpilz" eben. Weißt Du noch, wo man sich diesen speziellen Fußpilz einfangen kann?

Wie lockt dieser Betreiber seine "Kunden" in die Einschüchterungsfalle?


----------



## bianka101 (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



dvill schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß passiert niemals mehr, als dass weiterer Mahndrohmüll aus dem Kasperle-Theater reinkommt. Das gilt seit 5 Jahren bei Millionen von Betroffenen für alle Einschüchterungsfallen zusammen.
> 
> So wird das weitergegehen: Stories zum Schmunzeln
> 
> ...




Ah ok danke


----------



## bianka101 (11 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Hallo ich bins wieder!
Ich habe heute ein Mahnung wieder bekommen von Softwarerapid und dort steht drin:


> ZAHLUNGSVERZUG für http://www.softwarerapid.de
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r xxxxxx,
> 
> ...



Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten !? 
Und gibt es vielleicht einen der genauso diese Mail bekommen hat und mir sagen kann was nach dieser Mail passiert ist, ob ein Brief gekommen ist oder ob nichts passierte kein Brief oder sonstiges.
Ich wäre ihnen sehr dankbar dafür.
Habe nämlich ziemlich Angst das etwas passieren könnte und ich es zahlen muss.
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## bernhard (11 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

So ein Müll ist in den letzten fünf Jahren bereits millionenfach verteilt worden. Die Drohungen wurden niemals Realität.


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



bianka101 schrieb:


> Habe nämlich ziemlich Angst das etwas passieren könnte


mehr als das nicht >> Stories zum Schmunzeln



bianka101 schrieb:


> und ich es zahlen muss.


Niemand "muß" zahlen. Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten
Gezahlt wird "freiwillig" aus Angst oder Unwissenheit


----------



## neolein (12 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Hi Bianka,

du Glückliche! Ich warte seit Wochen!! auf die nächste Mahnung und bin jedesmal enttäuscht, wenn ich eine leere Mailbox vorfinde :quaengel:, obwohl die 5-Tage-Frist schön längst abgelaufen ist.

Vielleicht sollte ich denen eine Mahnung zur Einhaltung der angekündigten Mahnungsversendungfrist unter Androhung der Vorlage einer allerletzten Mahnung senden, damit die Mahnung zur Einhaltung der Mahnungsversendung nicht zur Mahnung durch Vorlage eines Mahnbescheids gemahnt wird! :rulez:


----------



## bianka101 (12 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



neolein schrieb:


> Hi Bianka,
> 
> du Glückliche! Ich warte seit Wochen!! auf die nächste Mahnung und bin jedesmal enttäuscht, wenn ich eine leere Mailbox vorfinde :quaengel:, obwohl die 5-Tage-Frist schön längst abgelaufen ist.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich denen eine Mahnung zur Einhaltung der angekündigten Mahnungsversendungfrist unter Androhung der Vorlage einer allerletzten Mahnung senden, damit die Mahnung zur Einhaltung der Mahnungsversendung nicht zur Mahnung durch Vorlage eines Mahnbescheids gemahnt wird! :rulez:



Ja du hast vollkommen recht haha nicht mal die frist einhalten können die und ich soll zahlen!? Darauf können die lange warten, die mit ihren Einschüchterungsfallen kriegen mich nicht. :doggy:  
ICH ZAHLE NICHT !!!!


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2011)

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/h...Neue_Briefe_enthalten_alte_Abzock-Masche.html


> Gratissoftware wie das Textverarbeitungsprogramm Open Office oder die Fotosoftware Irfanview, die eigentlich gratis heruntergeladen werden können, werden auch hier kostenpflichtig angeboten. Aktuell stammt die Post aber aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, genauer aus Kröpelin von einer Firma namens "Miranavo Content Plus".





> Die Anfrage der NW zum Thema Abofalle wurden nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Dafür ist die Firma mit ihren Verantwortlichen ein Fall für die Rostocker Staatsanwaltschaft. "Es gibt ein umfangreiches Sammelverfahren bei uns", bestätigte die Sprecherin.


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2011)

> Post aber aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, genauer aus *Kröpelin* von einer Firma namens "Miranavo Content Plus"



Immer wieder Kröpelin:

*Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Warum erledigt man das von Rostock aus nicht?


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2011)

http://www.abzocknews.de/2011/10/07...-tritt-dubiose-forderungen-an-sich-selbst-ab/

Jetzt mit Konto eines Treuhänders. Wie funktioniert das? Wie Geldwäsche, Finanzdienstleistung oder was?

Nicht schlecht sind die Zuschläge: Bearbeitungsgebühr nach § 284  BGB

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/284.html


> § 284
> Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen
> 
> Anstelle des Schadensersatzes statt der Leistung kann der Gläubiger Ersatz der Aufwendungen verlangen, die er im Vertrauen auf den Erhalt der Leistung gemacht hat und billigerweise machen durfte, es sei denn, deren Zweck wäre auch ohne die Pflichtverletzung des Schuldners nicht erreicht worden.



"Concept Payment" ist auch nicht schlecht.

http://whois.domaintools.com/concept-payment.com

Das ist konsequentes Kasperle-Inkasso.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Oktober 2011)

So etwas wäre die Aufgabe der BAFIN, sich mal darum zu kümmern. Aber die wollen ja nicht, die Verfolgung von Wirtschaftskriminalität ist denen zuviel Arbeit. Da stellen sie lieber Ordnungsgeldbescheide an Phishing-Mulis aus. Die wehren sich nicht und machen weniger Arbeit.


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2012)

Damit es nicht unter geht: 





Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Der nächste Nutzlosseitenbetreiber sitzt im Knast.
> 
> Nach 2000 Anzeigen: Polizei fasst Internet-Abzocker
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2012)

Na es geht doch ...
... wenn auch unerträglich langsam geht ...


----------

